# Installing aftermarket cd player...



## BigGreg85 (Jun 30, 2005)

Ok so I plan to install a new cd player, simply because I just want an Auxiliary Input for my Dell x50.

I have never installed a car stereo before...would I need a wiring harness for this car stereo 

and what are your thoughts on that player...I really wanted a Pioneer one but they seem to be more expensive...is JVC a decent brand?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

yes you'll need a harness that connects to the factory wiring.

As for the unit..it's like anything else..You get what you pay for.. always best to wait until you can get something good instead of buying something cheap then later wanting more..


----------



## BigGreg85 (Jun 30, 2005)

myoung said:


> yes you'll need a harness that connects to the factory wiring.
> 
> As for the unit..it's like anything else..You get what you pay for.. always best to wait until you can get something good instead of buying something cheap then later wanting more..


Im not looking for anything amazing...the factory sound is good enough for me, so if this is anywhere close ill be fine.


----------

